

Beavers On Parachutes - gvb
http://blogs.airspacemag.com/daily-planet/2012/11/beavers-on-parachutes/?utm_content=Google+Reader&utm_medium=feed&utm_source=feedburner&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+airspacemag%2Fmilitary-aviation+%28Military+Aviation%29

======
actsasbuffoon
I was hoping this would be some kind of web framework.

